# Puppy fever



## Kaz (Oct 12, 2011)

Hello all
I'm a new member and almost beside myself with excitement that me and hubbie are getting our very first cockerpoo! He's four weeks old today and he'll be coming home with us on 10th November 

This Sunday 16th we are visiting for the second time and looking forward to some play and cuddles from our little boy. We then need to see if one of our names suits him, so far we have Teddy, Tucker, Bertie, Sydney, Buddy..... for various different reasons.....

How did you manage to choose the name of your puppies? Maybe when we see him on Sunday we'll just know which one to use?! I'll be browsing through the forum to see if there are any other names to add to my list 

So any tips for the first few days puppy is home with us? I'm reading lots of material to get up to speed and I've puppy training planned already too!

I look forward to getting to know you and the site better, Kaz xx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Well I have to say it took a long time to decide on a name! There's four of us in the house that all had to agree (and then mine & my sisters boyfriends had inputs as well), so 6 of us to make a conclusion! :O We managed to look through lists of names and bring it down to 2 that everyone liked to vote on at the time 'Izzie' & 'Bonnie' but Izzie won  So a long process  Good luck choosing a name! I quite like Tucker  It could be a first for the site maybe? I've not read of any others.

*Tip - Keep anything of value out of reach (chewing)*
Good luck


----------



## Kerry24 (Sep 20, 2011)

Happy new puppy  And local to me too... I work in Telford, and although I currently live in Wolves I'm moving to Shrewsbury next year.

We chose Pareto's name even before we'd decided to get a pup... we do a lot of walking and always see so many people walking with their dogs. So we started talki about names... and since I take up 80% of the bed (allegedly) and the Pareto principle is the rule of 80:20 the name stuck. And yes, we are indeed nerds! What can be expected from two accountants eh lol

Good luck in choosing... I think the right name will come to you. I personally love Teddy... but that's on my baby name list so I may be biased 

Kx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi and welcome to this site! How exciting for you, getting your new puppy. What colour and mix is he? You will find lots of help and friends on here. xx


----------



## Kaz (Oct 12, 2011)

Hello All
Thank you so much for your messages, I feel very welcomed.
Puppy is apricot, but quite a light apricot with darker ears - perhaps similar to Izzie. I have some pics of him at 1.5 weeks and 3 weeks and we'll be taking more this weekend, so I'll figure out how to upload them!

Kerry, how lovely that you are nearby, we're just in Albrighton so perhaps in a couple of months time we could meet up for a bit of puppy socialisation?

Thanks for the tip about chewing  yep, we've been thinking about what we need to do to puppy proof the house! Any tips will be gratefully received 

I'll keep you posted on his name - but Teddy and Tucker are my two favourite at the moment, so good advice


----------



## Kaz (Oct 12, 2011)

YAY! I managed to upload a pick! This is him at 3 weeks old, a photo the breeder kindly sent through to us xx


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, be warned it's addictive 

We started with a list when choosing our pups name, we used her mum's name as starting point for some. Gaia is the name of the Greek Goddess of the earth and also the name of a Satellite my husband worked on, due to be launched in 2014, when in orbit it will survey all the stars in our galaxy, Gaia's mum's name is Galaxy ........


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Kaz said:


> Hello All
> Thank you so much for your messages, I feel very welcomed.
> Puppy is apricot, but quite a light apricot with darker ears - perhaps similar to Izzie. I have some pics of him at 1.5 weeks and 3 weeks and we'll be taking more this weekend, so I'll figure out how to upload them!
> 
> ...


You will be very welcomed on here by everyone  Because we all love cockapoos so we love their owners for the great breed choice 
He looks gorgeous  Yes that's Izzie's colouring! :O So maybe more look-a-likes  It's great seeing pups that look like Izzie, I always say that it could be her at a glance!
Yes definitely keep things that you'd like to keep in tact out of reaching distance, we had some laptop cables chewed when she was a pup, I had to buy a new one  But she's out of that stage now thankfully 
Good choice of names with those two I think  So whichever you choose is great


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hello Kaz, :welcome: to you and your new baby. I like Teddy out of the two you mentioned.


----------



## Casper (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi :welcome:!! We pick up our little bundle of fun next week!! He's chocolate and a birthday present for my daughter so she chose the name Cookie. I too like the name Teddy, yep this site is very addictive, I was trying to revise for an interview last week but kept getting drawn back to here!!( I did get the job


----------



## Kerry24 (Sep 20, 2011)

Puppy socialising sounds a great idea, and Albrighton is not too far away at all 

He's such a cutie x


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Hello and :welcome:

Aww love you puppy pic.

As for names don't be surprised if you chop and change a few times- even more so as he grows!!

I like both Teddy and Tucker but as I know a few oodles called Teddy- I am going to go for Tucker as it's a bit different


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I agree Shirley, Tucker is different  That's why I chose it, I do like Teddy, it just seems like it would be a more popular name & why not be unique  Although our two girlies names aren't unique :/ I didn't pick the second one though, I had a few unique ideas but no one agreed with me  Never mind


----------



## Kaz (Oct 12, 2011)

Fantastic Kerry 
So how has Pareto settled in? Are you having great fun together?


----------



## Kaz (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks for your thoughts - after a look around the site, Tucker does seem more unique.... I'll see what the little man has to say about it tomorrow  I can hardly sleep I'm so excited about seeing him 

More cute puppy photos to follow! X


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

The only thing that would make me hold back about 'Tucker' is its rhyming swearword. Sorry to bring down the tone, but I was just imagining me out in the park calling on Tucker If he didn't come back when he was called, people could be forgiven for thinking I was saying the 'other word'  heaven forbid!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Tressa said:


> The only thing that would make me hold back about 'Tucker' is its rhyming swearword. Sorry to bring down the tone, but I was just imagining me out in the park calling on Tucker If he didn't come back when he was called, people could be forgiven for thinking I was saying the 'other word'  heaven forbid!


Us cockapoos owners owuld never use that kind of language though would we  HAHA, I like the name, there used to be a programme I watched as a kid with a character called Tucker in it, so I really like it  But yes it does rhyme, it's just unique.
Can't wait to see more pictures


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

I am sure the wee puppy will be absolutely adorable whatever he is called. It is such an exciting time, and yes, Tucker is so different. I remember Grange Hill - and Tucker. Years later my husband taught a class with a boy called Thacker in it who had exactly the same 'endearing' attributes as Tucker


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Kaz, 

Welcome to the site! 

My boyfriend Marcus and I joined the forum a few months ago. We don't yet have a puppy - sooooo impatient! We should, if all goes to plan, be bringing home our new puppy in February to March next year. Just need to move now (exchanged yesterday btw folks!). 

Your puppy is just beautiful! I can't wait to see pictures from this weekend. 

In terms of names I love Teddy. Blonde names... Xanthos (think he was a blonde Greek God), Jaffa, Casper... Can't think of anymore off the top of my head. Will have a think! 

Enjoy tomorrow

Turi x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

He will be gorgeous regardless of name I agree  It's very different doggy wise, never heard another dog called it. Poor Thacker  Lol.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I love the name Teddy! That was on our list along with Biscuit and Scuffy. We chose Scuffy in the end as he is also very similar colouring to yours - pale with apricot markings that we thought were like scuffs of colour! He is very much like Ali's Izzy but with a few more markings. We have endless trouble trying to load any photos but will keep trying. We had also previously met a local Cockapoo called Scuffy a couple of years ago who was absolutely adorable, so this did influence us a bit in a wishful thinking kind of way! A good friend of mine has just got a puppy and he is called Tucker! Scuffy should be coming home on 31 October - a Hallowe'en babe!!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

OOO Spooky  Poor thing is going to be terrified of people in masks :O Jokes


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

I can remember the feeling when we were at your stage - it is a wonderful experience anticipating the arrival of you little puppy. Enjoy all of it.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Apparently 'a person wearing a mask' is one of the recommended things on the socialisation list so at least that's one thing we'll be able to tick off!!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I've never heard of that before, but yes you'll definitely be sorted then!  Poppy should have about a week to settle before scary halloween people start knocking at the door haha, Izzie will bark her head off everytime someone else comes!


----------



## Kaz (Oct 12, 2011)

Hey there - guess what - its Sunday YAY!
OK. 5.5 hours to go........ my hubbie's thrown Oscar to the the growing list of names! Love the blonde name suggestions Turi - umm, more to consider  we've mentioned Jasper before - Jaffa and Casper are now also contenders me thinks 

Now, off to charge the camera. How long do you think we can stay at our lovely breeders house? I know I won't want to leave - but don't want us to be rude by staying too long...


----------



## Kerry24 (Sep 20, 2011)

Kaz said:


> Fantastic Kerry
> So how has Pareto settled in? Are you having great fun together?


Pareto settled in really well, and we're having a great time. Housetraining is mostly ok, just the odd accident. He's such a lovely pup, great fun to play with but at the same time chilled out. We love him! :love-eyes:

Kx


----------



## Kerry24 (Sep 20, 2011)

Have a fab time at the breeders, whereabouts are they? I'm sure they're as puppy nutty as you are so they won't mind you staying and playing with your little fella. Btw Oscar is a lovely name! So is Caspar


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Yep - love both of those names Have a great day - so exciting for you.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Oscar was Scuffy's original name chosen by the breeder! How did today go? I am sure you are completely smitten!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Sorry i missed this post.how did you get on today,how exciting!! Im loving the name tucker,very cute!! x


----------



## Becky (Oct 3, 2011)

Kaz said:


> Hello all
> I'm a new member and almost beside myself with excitement that me and hubbie are getting our very first cockerpoo! He's four weeks old today and he'll be coming home with us on 10th November
> 
> This Sunday 16th we are visiting for the second time and looking forward to some play and cuddles from our little boy. We then need to see if one of our names suits him, so far we have Teddy, Tucker, Bertie, Sydney, Buddy..... for various different reasons.....
> ...


Hi Kaz!!! Welcome to the forum! I'm a newbie too!!!! We pick up our baby George on Thursday this week, soooooo exciting!!! We had 4 names , Bert, Harry, Henry or George, and chose George!!! He's a chocolate, and we just cannot wait!!!!


----------



## Izzy (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi Kaz, i'm quite new new to the site and still finding my way around. Rest while you can cos once he can go out you'll need lots of energy. We've done a 1 hours training class this morning, 1 hour run (and Izzy can run, like a greyhound ha ha) and another long walk after tea. Izzy could go again, I couldn't though at this rate i'll be a size 0!! The site is addictive, just wish i had the time to get on more often. Teddy and Toby are my favorite names.


----------



## Kaz (Oct 12, 2011)

Oh my goodness, where do I start :0)
Hubbie and I had a delightful time with puppy, our lovely breeder is near to Market Drayton (quick, she has one black boy left with a little tuxedo of white......). (btw we also went to a breeder near Chesterfield/Derbyshire and one in Stoke on Trent before we found our little man). 

Anyway, he is brilliant, we got lots of photos and mum too, who is just the most beautiful cocker spaniel . He was a little sleepy at first, but then it was so lovely to see him playing with one of his brothers and his sister  I think he liked me too, I got a couple of licks, so I take that as a sign of approval! 

The photos are gorgeous - I'm now off to try and create a pitapata..... and to have it out with hubbie so we can finally give him a name. I do believe Tucker (mine) and Oscar (hubbies) are the shortlisted names! But I'll just have another search for ideas to make sure I haven't missed one that would really suit him!

So 4 weeks and 3 days - and nearly mine (sorry, ours as hubbie keeps reminding me! lol!)


----------



## Kaz (Oct 12, 2011)

Becky said:


> Hi Kaz!!! Welcome to the forum! I'm a newbie too!!!! We pick up our baby George on Thursday this week, soooooo exciting!!! We had 4 names , Bert, Harry, Henry or George, and chose George!!! He's a chocolate, and we just cannot wait!!!!


Thanks Becky - George is a great choice , and just 4 days to go, that is so exciting, I hope they go really quickly for you!! So ours is just 3 weeks younger than yours. Re. your name Bert - we had Bertie on our list, not sure why it hasn't made the final as I really like it...... this name thing is a tough decision  Perhaps it is names in a hat time?!

Good luck for Thursday, I look forward to reading how you get on


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Aww lovely pictures  Tucker is a lovely name  Hope it doesn't cause too many heated debates haha  Many names in a hat would work, just depends if you know you'd be happy with the outcome regardless lol. So when should your little pup be home?


----------



## Kaz (Oct 12, 2011)

Izzy said:


> Hi Kaz, i'm quite new new to the site and still finding my way around. Rest while you can cos once he can go out you'll need lots of energy. We've done a 1 hours training class this morning, 1 hour run (and Izzy can run, like a greyhound ha ha) and another long walk after tea. Izzy could go again, I couldn't though at this rate i'll be a size 0!! The site is addictive, just wish i had the time to get on more often. Teddy and Toby are my favorite names.


Hello Julie
Wow, that is a lot of exercise! How old is Izzie?
My hubbie isn't as enthusiastic as me about Teddy :cry2: and he has to be happy too (I suppose......!!). Toby I also love, my Grandad had a King Charles Spaniel when I was growing up who I adored called Toby :love-eyes:

So I will rest up, ready for my fitness regime to commence!  - it'll be a couple of weeks before Christmas when he's allowed out for walks, so that's good timing!


----------



## Kaz (Oct 12, 2011)

Just checking to see if my signature has worked (before I :smash: my PC!)


----------



## Kaz (Oct 12, 2011)

That'll be no then! hno:


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh  are you copying the UBB code not the other options (if this is a pitapata)?


----------



## Kaz (Oct 12, 2011)

Laura you are a genius :twothumbs: thank you!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Haha, thank you very much  I appreciate it, although I had to learn it from somewhere  But i'll take credit for helping out


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Kaz said:


> Oh my goodness, where do I start :0)
> Hubbie and I had a delightful time with puppy, our lovely breeder is near to Market Drayton (quick, she has one black boy left with a little tuxedo of white......). (btw we also went to a breeder near Chesterfield/Derbyshire and one in Stoke on Trent before we found our little man).
> 
> Anyway, he is brilliant, we got lots of photos and mum too, who is just the most beautiful cocker spaniel . He was a little sleepy at first, but then it was so lovely to see him playing with one of his brothers and his sister  I think he liked me too, I got a couple of licks, so I take that as a sign of approval!
> ...


He is gooooooogeous! :love-eyes:

Turi x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Kaz - your puppy looks so CUTE!!!! Enjoy choosing a name!


----------



## Kerry24 (Sep 20, 2011)

He is sooooooo cute  Pareto is looking forward to meeting him!

Kx


----------



## Kaz (Oct 12, 2011)

Thank you for your lovely comments, or course I totally :iagree:  and I'm finding it hard to concentrate on anything other than searching google for puppy related toys, reading puppy books and generally wondering if the 10th November will EVER arrive?! 

My puppy fever has increased even more :whoo:!!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Kaz said:


> Thank you for your lovely comments, or course I totally :iagree:  and I'm finding it hard to concentrate on anything other than searching google for puppy related toys, reading puppy books and generally wondering if the 10th November will EVER arrive?!
> 
> My puppy fever has increased even more :whoo:!!


Kaz, the 10th November is just around the corner - try waiting until next year . 

Hopefully your breeder will send you photo updates and will all the prep. involved in coming weeks you'll be a busy bee .

Not sure if I mentioned 'The Perfect Puppy' by Gwen Bailey is really good. 

Turi x


----------



## Kaz (Oct 12, 2011)

Well, when you put it like that, I guess it is not that long to go! Next Year  indeed! How prepared will you be though?! You'll have everything completely organised and puppy training will be easey peasey?!. Thank you for the tip on the book - I'm currently reading Ian Dunbar's Before you Get Your Puppy and After You Get Your Puupy xx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I think I’ll be ‘quite’ prepared! I need to put contingency plans into place though… I always assume the best will happen lol! 

How are you finding Ian’s books? 

Turi x


----------



## Kaz (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm just finishing the first one, which quite repetitive - but some useful info on the most important things to do when puppy comes home. Have you read them? X


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Kaz, 

No I haven’t read them – I decided to read just the one in case I confused myself! 

I’ll have to read it again before we get the puppy as I’ve already forgotten half of it! 

Turi x


----------



## Kaz (Oct 12, 2011)

Our short list has expanded :decision: time is not happening fast!

Hot names for today - Benji and Bentley.... well, we wanna get it right!

So now I think we have Tucker, Bertie, Benji and Bentley for the hat (i had a toy Benji dog when I was little and loved it so much!). Vote now?!

Have you ever know someone take so much time?! Poor little man is 5 weeks old tomorrow and still with no name  Xx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Tucker or Bentley, Hmmmm :/
But I think i'm still drawn more to Tucker! 
That's my vote


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Kaz said:


> Our short list has expanded :decision: time is not happening fast!
> 
> Hot names for today - Benji and Bentley.... well, we wanna get it right!
> 
> ...


If you like names beginning with B how about Barley? 

We love Benji too (but of course won't use it if you do )

Turi x


----------



## chickidee5 (Sep 12, 2011)

Good luck with your pup. We have a little chocolate girl who's 12 weeks old.

I was in two minds about using a crate, but we used it from the off and it has been a great success in helping with house-training. It also gives our pup a space of her own where she can get away from the kids.

I also used a pen in the garden and each time I took her out she went into the pen till she did the necessary. I used the term " toilet time" so she knows she has to perform when we use those words. We don't use the pen now, but she knows the routine now.

I started re-call training straight away also which she picked up pretty quickly and this paid off when she was let off for the first time at the weekend. She came every time she was called - and was rewarded every time.

We're still working on the "no biting" but I think it is pretty normal for a puppy her age to still be a bit nippy. The children are encouraged to yelp if she nips and we also try to make sure they stay high as possible so the pup knows where she is in the pack (the bottom!). This is a challenge because they want to lie down with her, but this can end up with them being nipped in the ear!

Our little girl is everything we hoped for and a million times more. Can't imagine life without her now.

)


----------



## Kaz (Oct 12, 2011)

Hey - thank you for sharing your training tips, it'll be only to real in (exactly) three weeks time, and it really helps hearing practical examples to back up the theory ... just can't wait to get started!
What is your little girl called? Is she block chocolate, or have any other markings?
Good luck with the ongoing training, but sounds like you are doing really, really well. We also have a crate for puppy training as I've read a lot of positive things about them, and really want puppy to love it, to be his little den where he feels happy and relaxed (with lots of chew toys to play with!)!


----------



## Becky (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi, 
Thought I would just share some pictures of our new addition - George!!!! Are you any closer to a name yet?


----------



## Kaz (Oct 12, 2011)

Ahhhh, baby George is such a cutie and looks well settled in next to Coco. Are you having loads of fun? How's your training coming on?

We've done it - finally! Pup has a name - *Benji *:jumping: 
Thank you to everyone for your comments and encouragement and now we have two and a half weeks to wait for Benji to come home and we're off for another quick visit in between - happy days xxx


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Benji sounds good to me. Pleased you got it sorted out at last - and you made it before he comes home, too


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Well done on choosing a name  I hope the 2 & a half weeks goes quickly for you  x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Kaz said:


> Ahhhh, baby George is such a cutie and looks well settled in next to Coco. Are you having loads of fun? How's your training coming on?
> 
> We've done it - finally! Pup has a name - *Benji *:jumping:
> Thank you to everyone for your comments and encouragement and now we have two and a half weeks to wait for Benji to come home and we're off for another quick visit in between - happy days xxx


LOVE the name choice 

Turi x


----------



## Becky (Oct 3, 2011)

Yey!!! Benji is a beautiful name!!!! Congrats!!!
George is settling in really well. He has had a bit of a poorly tummy so that has somewhat scuppered toilet training, but he is doing his best! And doing very well at it too. We've been to the vets today and he is fine phew!!!
He knows the words No and Down now, and in the next couple of days once he is more settled I will start with looking at Sit and Paw etc. I think he's going to make a good dancer though, judging by the way he follows us around lol!!!!
Pooh Bear loves him to bits and he has even made her play again which is blissful to watch!!!


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

Ah Benji is a great name, but then we are biased!

I look forward to hearing all about him

Meg (and Benji)


----------



## Kaz (Oct 12, 2011)

Ah thank you. Benji seems so right now, I am not sure why it took us so long to get there!

Becky, sorry to hear George has had a tummy upset :hug:, pleased he's better and has Pooh Bear to play with - so cute!

We're off to see Benji once more next Tuesday evening, then it'll only be 9 days before he comes home after that arty2: YAY!

What toys do your puppies love? We're going to get him a puppy KONG toy, but I think we're going to need several for him to chew on!

I've read Ian Dunbar's puppy books, there is a link to them as a free resource if you follow this link, if any one is interested in them: http://www.jezrose.co.uk/free-training-resources.html - just scroll down to the Top Training and Behaviour Tips and you can download from here. I think they are useful - but I guess my knowledge will be put to the test v soon! 

Kaz xx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Kaz… not long now! You must be so excited!

Re toys I read that dogs don’t see colours in the same way we do. I googled ‘dogs view of the world’ and found this colour spectrum (attached). I’m not sure whether choosing colours that are brighter from a dogs perspective will make any difference in terms of play and training – what does everyone else think? 

Turi x


----------



## Becky (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi!!
We bought George a couple of soft toys that have no stuffing - a long ferrett and long fox, he loves those, he also has two rubber balls on string, and a teething bone, which he adores!!! He has also managed to steel one and a half pairs of my fluffy slipper socks!!! and has tried to steel shoes! It's his first day home alone with Pooh Bear tomorrow so I am really nervous, although I will be popping back at lunchtime for an hour!!!!!


----------



## Kerry24 (Sep 20, 2011)

Benji is a lovely name!

Kx


----------



## Kaz (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks Kerry - we're going to tell Benji all about Pareto ready for when they meet up 

Becky, I hope it all goes well today - its great for George to have Pooh Bear for company, let us know how you get on xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I was just catching up on this thread and was going to suggest that you let the pup choose the name from your selected short list* then I got to the end of the thread and sawthat you chose Benji, very cute! The count down for Benji coming home is on, how exciting 

* the method for choosing was suggested by another forum member, can't remember who now? Write the shortlisted names on a piece of a paper and place on the floor with a treat placed on top of each one. The one your dog goes to first is your chosen names. A great idea if you really can't choose!


----------



## Kaz (Oct 12, 2011)

Clare, I LOVE that idea! It is a great way to choose - I'll remember that for the next one :0), thank you for sharing!

Count down indeed, 2 weeks tomorrow 

Obi looks gorgeous in that pic - how long is it before they are fully grown? Kaz xx


----------

